# BMW Auto Lease Programs - January 2009



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective January 2009*

These lease programs are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

*Follow these 3 steps for the best lease deal!*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate a manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare special Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall leasing option._

FREE help on using this data or general leasing questions is available *HERE.*

*2009 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 128i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 528xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 535xiT Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M5 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW M6 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X3 Wagon xDrive 3.0i *
24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 Wagon xDrive 3.0i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X5 Wagon xDrive 4.8i *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00155 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 Wagon xDrive 3.5i *
24 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

*2009 BMW X6 Wagon xDrive 5.0i *
24 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for great leasing info!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Is it me or is that an 8% increase in residual for the M5 compared to last month? 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## tbrother (Feb 1, 2006)

*X3 Leases Got Hammered!*

X3 used to be a great lease deal--now it's one of the worst...


----------



## ant369 (May 2, 2008)

Are there 2008 rates still?


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

tbrother said:


> X3 used to be a great lease deal--now it's one of the worst...


Is it just me or did both the 24 and 36 month residuals drop about 25% in the past year? Yowza...


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

tbrother said:


> X3 used to be a great lease deal--now it's one of the worst...


Last year of production...I bet BMW is going to only make a handful this year as they wind down the MagnaSteyr contract..that would explain the poor lease programs.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

ant369 said:


> Are there 2008 rates still?


Yes...check this out

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=335602


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Yes...check this out
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=335602


We need residuals :eeps:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

wj94 said:


> We need residuals :eeps:


True...True...I was told many cars dropped 2 points for 36 months from the listed December residuals...but the exact residuals I do not know either. Maybe Adrian or Woz will chime in.


----------



## ant369 (May 2, 2008)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Yes...check this out
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=335602


Are the residuals the same as Dec 2008?


----------



## drew0020 (Nov 4, 2005)

I was looking at a 2009 335i, but no more. 4% residual drop and an increase in money factor from .00175 to .00200. BMW is going to have a rough January...


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

tbrother said:


> X3 used to be a great lease deal--now it's one of the worst...


Wow! About $1000/mo. to lease a X3 now. Combining with the infamous transmission problem, they are probably thinking about stop producing it for the rest of the year. I'm curious to see how many units they can sell for this month.


----------



## mikepinkerton (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, I'm looking to lease a new 335 or 328 and the residuals are terrible. When i leased 3 years ago, I got 65% and now it's 59% :-( MF is higher too! :-(

They just ran a story on the news tonight about how dealers are giving away cars because nothing is moving, I don't see how this is going to help BMW at all...
-Mike


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

When I leased my 335i in Feb of 2007, I got 71% residual on a 24 month lease

To lease an '09 with same options, payment is 50% higher and that was the residuals/rates at end of the year!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

wj94 said:


> Is it just me or did both the 24 and 36 month residuals drop about 25% in the past year? Yowza...


Yowza is right: 24 Month ***8211; Residual 48% of MSRP ***8211; .00285 Base Rate

I did an X3 ED in 2007. I did full msd's, received owner loyalty reduction on MF and at that time residual was 77%. Factor in the price being based on ED invoice but the residual on US msrp. I dont think anyone would believe my current X3 lease payment. Unfortunately thats obviously never going to happen again anytime soon.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> Yowza is right: 24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00285 Base Rate
> 
> I did an X3 ED in 2007. I did full msd's, received owner loyalty reduction on MF and at that time residual was 77%. Factor in the price being based on ED invoice but the residual on US msrp. I dont think anyone would believe my current X3 lease payment. Unfortunately thats obviously never going to happen again anytime soon.


~$375/month?


----------



## squeaky (Jan 22, 2004)

*Diesel residuals?*

Any information on the lease terms for the 335d and X5d?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Still better to lease compared to financing.

The subsidized party is over, for now.


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

looks like the Dec program was much better... Example. 328i residual is 4% lower and MF is a bit higher both moving the payment in the wrong direction.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

What is interesting is the small delta between 24 and 36 month residuals...usually is around 10% and most of them are within 6%-7%. Seems like they are incenting 36 months (on programs where they are incenting leases); wonder if they are hedging their bets on economic rebound in three years...


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

What is incredible is that the 535xiT has a 58% residual at 36 months and a 0.00175 MF; whereas the 328xiT gets 56% and 0.00215. Where is the sense in this? The 5er is in it's final year of production _and_ based on price, there is way fewer opportunities to sell them (how many $60,000+ cars does BMWNA sell vs. cars in the mid-40's?)...


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Pretty much 08's have stayed the same till the end of Jan. Lease wise. Finance went up as we all know by now.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

NateXTR said:


> What is incredible is that the 535xiT has a 58% residual at 36 months and a 0.00175 MF; whereas the 328xiT gets 56% and 0.00215. Where is the sense in this? The 5er is in it's final year of production _and_ based on price, there is way fewer opportunities to sell them (how many $60,000+ cars does BMWNA sell vs. cars in the mid-40's?)...


The 5 series is made on the same production line as the 5-6-7 series. They may have more excess production compared to the 3er lines - where the 1ers are also made.

So I would think that BMW wants to sell the 5's more than the 3's, and are promoting them accordingly.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> The 5 series is made on the same production line as the 5-6-7 series. They may have more excess production compared to the 3er lines - where the 1ers are also made.
> 
> So I would think that BMW wants to sell the 5's more than the 3's, and are promoting them accordingly.


Makes a little sense, but as we all know, the 5er is at the end of it's life cycle _and_ it has been very throughly noted on this forum that the residuals on the current 5er is WAY too high as they are selling at KBB for many thousands less than the residual value. Given that in 36 months, the off-lease E60/61 are going to be competing for buyers with the 24 month off-lease Fxx; the E60 are going to be worth even less...


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Many disagree but I believe BMW is going to stop giving away cars and the lease rate on the 328xiT would indicate that. Check out the X3 rates and residuals.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

NateXTR said:


> Given that in 36 months, the off-lease E60/61 are going to be competing for buyers with the 24 month off-lease Fxx; the E60 are going to be worth even less...


If you take the lease residuals of the F01 as a predictor of F10 future residuals, I would predict that most F10 leasees will be opting for 36 month leases.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mclaren said:


> Check out the X3 rates and residuals.


I'll venture that there may be some big marketing incentives coming in 2-3 months, and the low residuals are to account for that.


----------



## Dino335 (Jun 5, 2007)

..and to think I'm paying for my ED, 77% residual, 44,000 MSRP, X3 for only $350 a month with no down. Holy crap will it suck now to lease the same car.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

im looking into the 135i and i did the calculations i get 315 for a lease... did i do something wrong i put in 36675 for msrp and guestimated 40k financed?? someone help lol.


----------



## shosan521 (Nov 14, 2006)

Any info on the lease/residual rates for a 7 Series?


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow. I'm glad I locked in December's rates. My payment would go from $580 to $660!!


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

chrischeung said:


> If you take the lease residuals of the F01 as a predictor of F10 future residuals, I would predict that most F10 leasees will be opting for 36 month leases.


I must have missed it Chris; where are you seeing residuals on the F01 and what are they for 24 and 36? Thanks.


----------



## shosan521 (Nov 14, 2006)

Anybody know the lease rates and residuals on the 2009 7er?


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

SteveinBelAir said:


> Wow. I'm glad I locked in December's rates. My payment would go from $580 to $660!!


Same here. I locked back in Nov the Nov/Dec program for 90 days. So i have the low rates valid till 3/31/09. I am doing an ED and glad too i locked early.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

shosan521 said:


> Anybody know the lease rates and residuals on the 2009 7er?


PM Terry dude...


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Are the Residuals and the money factors set in stone for this period, or can dealers play with the numbers to give you a better deal?


----------



## 07X3platinum (Dec 1, 2006)

The residuals are set in stone for this period, but they change based on the number of miles per year you want. (Example: 10K miles per year will get you a higher residual than a 15K miles per year lease). Higher residuals mean lower monthly payments.

The money factory can be marked up by the dealer for extra profit. The only way to get the money factor below BMW's posted rate is by putting down MSD's (Multiple Security Deposits). If you put down the maximum number of MSD's (7) then you'll save at least $1,000 over 36 months.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ssaq (Mar 14, 2006)

Is the MF .00200 on 335xi sedan??? dealer called bmw financial in front of me, and that's what they said....shows .00175 on bimmerfest. Also residual they say is 56% not 57% shown here

this for jan obv, 36 month lease


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Very helpful, thanks again for posting this information Tarry.


----------

